# Bathroom Cabinet - query!



## NosmoKing (15 Jan 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen, no 1 son has spotted this on a FB page somewhere - just this pic, no details, and, of course, he would like it replicating in his new home.

I have a couple of queries I could do with some of your valuable assistance please:

1. Materials - it will be in a damp, humid bathroom
2. Sliders for the pull out section
The image doesn't show any but I can't see this running on wooden rails

Anyone built anything similar?

Many thanksView attachment 101083


----------



## TheTiddles (18 Jan 2021)

Full extension drawer runners, one top and bottom and 2/3 o the side, always hidden.

Given how close it is to the bath I’d use high pressure laminate which is a ferocious price, but ideal

Aidan


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Jan 2021)

I agree with Aidan re-the Drawer runners, just to say you can see the sliding door type runner that he has hung it from in the top right hand corner. I’ve never used any high-pressure laminate – not even sure what it is to be perfectly honest. I would use marine ply, with a bit of judicious design you might get it out of one sheet about £90 - £100. Still not cheap. Ian


----------

